# berlin open



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

there is a open sat july 2nd they are using dutch harbor the hours are 630am to 330 pm entry fee is $100 and the bite is on its been taking over 10lbs to win.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Mike who had over 10lbs 2 weeks in a row? haha just messin man, cya saturday.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well i goitta say they are nice guys to bad they are in a g3 instead of a stratos lol


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hmmmm....I don't fish berlin, could you tell me who it is?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

if it wasn't the first place team then whats the matter? you should have beat them!  you just need a stratos boat then you might have beat them to the spot...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

congrats on the second place finish,. just bustin your balls a little!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks John


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Austin those to guys were they in a procraft. Good job on your finish.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

How can someone steal your spot if they were there first? Congratulations on your finish.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

amen ,Reelman, tell em to quit his crying, it isn't a drought yet!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

G3HP200 said:


> Now let em try and find where we caught our fish!!LMFAO! LOSSERS!


I don't think it's necessary to resort to name calling. If you are going to though you should at least know this... the correct spelling is not *lossers* it's *losers*!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well i agree its not goodsportsman ship to fish some one elses fish but it happens all the time . i bought a fast boat not to out run some one to their fish but to be able to get to my fish first. when i win i want to win on fish i found not by outrunning some one i fish against every week on the same lake.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

everyone needs to take the time to read the artical on page 8 of the july/august edition of bassmasters magazine...


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I want to hear comments from the people who have read it also...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just read it and it sounds like the same situation


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Austin I know who it is they are yellow creek boys.


----------



## RANGER 422 (Jul 6, 2005)

What in the world are you guys talking about?? I have never fished a tournament, and after reading all this mumbo about it, dont want to. You talk about people, degrade people, and try to get them to dislike someone you dont care for. Thats NUTS!!! are you little kids or what?? I dont know the people you are doing this to but do know from my education for a fact that they can take this to any law office and put you on a spot. Anybody that agrees with this junk you say needs to take a good look at how you word things and should be able to figure it out very easy!!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I again have refrained from posting although having lurked about like a 30lb carp!

Ranger422- I assure you this isn't the norm.

This thing all are speaking of is what I have attempted to profess to the anglers of both our series as "the enemy". These efforts have often resulted in a much better understanding for competitors to shut up smile and fish, actually speaking to others on the water!http://www.dobass.com/THEENEMY.html

The enemy is how you carry yourself on and off the water... and how it effects your fishing, and your life for that matter.

Young bucks is the primary cause of the enemy in this thread and their lack of experience.

No fish are branded. No spots are yours. Many folks have fished same waters(spots) for the last 30 years, especially when referring to the small local holes of NE Ohio. They didn't say you took their spot. Almost any local tournament can be won simply by knowing which professed hole to sit on all day during certain times of the year. It is the case of the proverbial "who gets there first"- especially Berlin. 

Our enemy tells us an angler won from "my spot", when often nare a fish was caught there. Our enemy invites controversy as to aid the excuses we create for our failures.

The article regarding Frank and his points in BASSMASTER has almost nothing to do with what is spoken here. They are on bigwater and working for a living. As well, they are professionals and know better. 

I still argue there is responsibility of the individual angler during his prefish to not invite such enemies. Tactics and strategy along with a mental edge prevails your personal enemies. Frank would probally smack me right now!  

If you do get jumped, I have found singing Silent Night at the top of my lungs often resolves any issues and usually retreats both enemies. A chuckle from my partner and some concerning looks from the invader as they start their big engine and find elsewhere. Other times, a chorous has actually broken out as we share the hole- go figure, tournament anglers creating a sense of comradery. Otherwise-move your feet, loose you seat, no whiners allowed.

Shut up and fish~

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well spoken nipp


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hey nipp i will learn the words to silent nite so when i out run ya to your spot that i can sing word for word with ya lmao


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

I decided to re-post what I had taken down earlier today now that I have finished my studying for the evening.

I have no idea what is going on. I do not fish Berlin Thursday nighters. However, I have fished a number of tournaments over the last 5-6 years. There have been many instances when I have gone to my best area and there has been a boat there. I'm only 22 and still young, but I feel that I have learned to share the water. The lakes in North East Ohio are small and we all know of the number of community holes that produce fish. It does not surprise me that more than 1 team found fish in the same area. It wouldn't surprise me if more than 10 teams fish the same water as me through out the course of the tournament. SO what if someone is on the same spot as you are. 

I am disappointed in the assumptions and language used on the previous posts. I believe alittle more respect should be shown for one another. You do not gain the respect of your peers by calling someone an ---hole. Like someone mentioned we are all out to fish and have a good time. It's not like there is a $100,000 on the line. Just go fish somewhere else or wait your turn. 

I'm done.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Procraft,
First off, on a public reservoir there is no such thing as "your spot", especially on a small body of water like Berlin. I understand that you may of been fishing this spot for sometime, but on a body of waters such as berlin there are limitied points, humps,etc.
I can say that the majority of time while fishing a tournamement I have sen multiple boats at multiple times throughout the day fishing an area I caould refer to as "my spot." Quit whining and name calling it makes tournaments look bad.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well i find this all funny. a team does real well does alot of bragging about thier fish and how they are kicking every ones butts for 2 weeks prior to a open. then gets upset when they get beat on the (spot) a smart team would have left them fish alone the thur before a open as not to draw attention to the ( spot) . every one goes to a tournament to win and if you give your secret up be well aware that some one will use it. the story now is that that spot was actually found by some one else in the first place and gave to them 2weeks ago. so was it really ethical to boast and bragg about some ones (spot )that they gave ya to use ? does that now maybe hurt that spot for them at another time when they might have wanted to use it? i have met both of these guys and still stand by the fact that i think they are nice guys i just beleave they over reacted to what happened. i still aint gonna run to that( spot) i will feel much better to find my own fish to win with rather than to go fish where another team has been winning for 2 weeks but thats my choice i would feel much better knowing i won on a differant (spot) a very good fisherman once told me dont bragg about your fish just let the live well do the talking. hopefully every ones hard feelings will blow over and we can get back to tourny fishing.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

This happens at all levels of bass fishing. The ones that are sucessful learn to deal with and keep on fishing.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I will admit I was really fired up when we got spot jumped and I said somethings I probably shouldn't have. Me and Chad both know that there was a few things we could have done to keep that spot on the DL. Instead of catching a good limit and being happy with it we got greedy. However I hope no one thinks that spot jumping is right. It's not illegal by any means by its not sportsman like and good sportsmanship is one of the rules on thursday night. I can assure you that this mess will not stop me from tournament fishing, It was all a good learning experience. Like Mike said I hope we can get over this without to many hard feelings...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

SIIIIIIENLENT NIGHT, HOOOOLLLLLLYYY NIGHT - sing with me Mike,UD

ALLLLLLLL IS CALM, ALLLLL IS BRIGHT

Now at least I got a starting point for Lakes Trail Sunday!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hold on nipp i am getting my singing voice in order lmao


----------



## RANGER 422 (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, I have just been watching this thing about the spot that somebody got to first and and another team got mad about it. A fishing buddy of mine is fishing a tournament on this lake Sun. and asked me to go fish with him today. He knew where this hot spot was so we went there first thing. It is not hard to find, it is at the hwy 14 bridge!!! We got there and guess what?? there were three boats already there. I guess from what Bill tells me the best area is just under the bridge on the right, close to the rip rap, is an old foundation. The other is just across from there by an old dead tree. We cought a few fish on Fire Tiger Shad Raps but Bill seems to think he is going to go to one of his other spots on Sun., unless of course somebody gets there first, then he will move on to another spot. I should go fish it to, but my old Ranger dont go fast enough, and I am sure Bill would beat me to MY spots. Maybe this is all over now that everybody knows where to fish at on Berlin. You guys catch all the Fish in Berlin but remember to turn them back so your grandkids can get them another day.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good choice on spots!!! I know that area fairly well  heres some advice.. ditch the shad rap and go with a DT 10 or 16. good luck sunday bud!!!!  you might wanna learn the chorus to silent night by sunday though lol


----------

